# James Fox's - Dorisco Mixture



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dorisco Mixture has a 4 star rating on tobacco reviews, so i figured it must be good, and promptly bought 2 tins (1 for me, 1 for my '05 SPS kid). made by Kohlhase and Kopp (or however you spell it - same dudes that make Rattrays and McConnels Scottish Cake).

it's a ribbon cut, similar to Squadron Leader, only not as wide, actually about half as wide, so on the thin side of... you get the point.

here's what the description says about it: _Pure Perique, derived from tobaccos smoked by American Indians in their pipes of peace, has been added to a base of coarse cut Virginian mixture to give a distinctive flavour to this hand blended mixture._

well, i have to disagree. maybe my tastes are off, but i love a good Va/Per... maybe this has too much "per" and not enough "va", making it a Per/Va... if that's the case, i don't like Per/Vas, but i love Va/Pers. make sense?

okay, i'm being too harsh. i've had this stuff for a year, and the tobacco is still fairly moist, which is on par with the other stuff i have made by Kohlhase and Kopp. the paper inside the tin is still moist to the touch...

onward we go - since it's so thin, it packs easily. light pretty easily as well considering the humidity. if it's really trying to be a Va/Per, then it taste too much like a less powerful version of Squadron Leader, which is reportedly heavier in Latakia, which Dorisco Mix supposedly doesn't have.  
could it be the amount of perique is just that strong that it's got me thinking that it's Latakia? maybe so.

i'm a little more than halfway done with this tin, iv'e given some guys samples of it, but have never heard back what they've thought.

on a scale of 1-10, i give it a 5 and won't be buying it again. why so low? well, it's good quality tobacco, nicely cut, burns decent.... but, like my cigar reviews, it's about the taste. i'd take an ungly ass RyJ Cazadore, all mashed up, no pretty band, etc, etc, over any fuggin PAM/PAN or Opus any day. it's gotta TASTE good, or you're just there for looks/status symbols. <--- that ain't me, if it were, i wouldn't be smoking, i'd have a corvette and an appt with a plastic surgeon.... :sl

so it's quality tobac, nicely packaged, burn qualities are good - i just don't like the flavor. it's a milder version of Squadron Leader. and if you're in the mood for Squadron Leader, smoke Squadron Leader. i know they're not the same, but that's what this stuff reminds me of, and that's not what i want.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Great review. I like honesty in a person. But NEVER let the truth stand in the way of telling a good story


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

beezer said:


> But NEVER let the truth stand in the way of telling a good story


i use to have some fun with my cigar reviews... been a while since i did one.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks. That was a great read too. I enjoyed it and need to pay more attention to your reviews. No sense sugar coatin'


----------

